# Mold



## lillybella (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone :razz:

Does anyone know where I can purchase this mold?

Thanks,
Lily


----------



## new12soap (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KKV40AK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## new12soap (Nov 14, 2014)

and it's freakin adorable


----------



## lillybella (Nov 14, 2014)

That's it! It is adorable!
Thank you so much!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 15, 2014)

That's a great mold! How is it that Wilton manages to get four cavities in their mold, while Milky Way only fits three? I know, it's silicone and not plastic, not quite the same thing, but.....c'mon now.


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 17, 2014)

I like it and price is right too!


----------



## sunset (Dec 12, 2014)

This is a Micheals craft chocolate mold, it is red silicone with 4 bars,  it is sold to be used as mold for making peppermint bark​


----------

